# Java Fern Rhizomes



## SKSuser

I've been thinking of getting some Java Fern for my first attempt at aquarium foliage. I read everywhere of people tieing it to drift wood or stapling it to cork or whatever.
The only mention of planting it in the gravel has also mentioned to never bury the rhyzome, only the roots because the zome can rot. Is this true? My LPS plants the hole thing up to where it starts to be green. 

If the zome shouldn't be buried, how do I tell if the plant I'm buying has decayed yet? Also, will it heal from this, or is it permanent damage?

The LPS ones are cheaper than buying online, but if they're sick its not worth it.


----------



## Aquaspot

If possible, do edit your title. We were wondering when Java Moss had rhizomes!

You can tell when the rhizome rots because it will turn soft. The leaves will still be fine most of the time.


----------



## John N.

It's true. It's not good to bury the rhizomes of the plant. The result would look like rotting melted stems and leaves. If the leaves are still vibrant green, and you see the long rhizome a nice green color too then the plant is healthy. The rotten parts will not bounce back, but the full rhizome will.

Java fern is a great plant to first start with. Welcome to APC, and the planted world of aquarium keeping. 

Oh and I'll edit the title since Java moss don't have rhizomes. 

-John N.


----------



## SKSuser

Lol... thank you.

 I was refering to the little-known pre-historic java moss... with rhyzomes. 

Anyway, I thought the rhyzome on the java fern needed to be nice and plump green, but wanted to be sure before I got some.
Thanks for your prompt replies.


----------



## aquariageek

I bought some java fern from my LFS. After browsing on here and seeing pictures of other peoples JF, I was dissapointed. The leaves look sickly and have brown spots. I cut some of the sick leaves off, I am hoping that by taking better care of them then the LFS that they will look nicer once they grow.


----------



## hoppycalif

Java ferns are a rugged plant. I got a little windelov variety java fern, which didn't look too good. I just laid in on the substrate to see if it would recover. It sent out roots that bound to individual grains of the substrate and started recovering. Eventually it got big enough to rubberband to a piece of drift wood, where it has grown ten times as big, all in 6 months.


----------



## SKSuser

Well, I finally found a store in KC that doesn't bury the poor things up to their neck. I got a generous portion for only $3. Not only is it the best price in town, its the only place I would even consider buying one from. Whats more, I got a little extra.


----------



## joephys

You'll be getting more of those than you know what to do with.


----------



## miremonster

Hi, 
I've fixed the rhizomes of Java Fern on the surface of the gravel with special plastic brackets: http://www.petpark.de/item1577.html (availability beyond Germany???). So the rhizomes and roots are not buried. Surely similar things can easily made from wire or plastics.
-Heiko


----------



## SKSuser

Miremonster
Nice, thats certainly better than the lead (Pb) sheets some people use to hold their plants down.


----------



## miremonster

I remember many years ago "plant needles" were available - simple U-shaped glass sticks (about 5 mm diam.). It's easy to bend a glass stick to a U-shape after heating with a Bunsen burner.


----------



## Telperion

I need to plant about 3 java fern - i wonder if bobby pins would work to plant them ..... you know opened up some. that would sort of resemble the pins from Germany. Anyone else have some cheap DIY ideas?


----------



## miremonster

Yes, surely bobby pins are suitable, as well as a bent long nail, a piece of wire (no copper) or similar things. (Rust isn't harmful, I think.)


----------

